# 95% Recovered And Life Feels Great Again



## un4gotten1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey all, its almost 3 months from my edible OD that lead to the worst panic ever. November 2nd of 2017 was the day. I had crazy symptoms, and every one has vanished within 3 months. Life still feels maybe 5% off, but I am so blessed and happy that my recovery has been so fast. I will list some bullet points, but this has been around nearly every recovery story so it is nothing new.

*Work Out *- I work out 4-5 days a week. Go at your own pace, but I am taking Physical Education at my college and working out literally burns your adrenaline and energy, which will make you not feel anxious.

*Distract yourself *- I could distract myself for hours. I haven't spent a day where I don't think about my DPDR, but the time spent thinking about it gets less and less, which brings me to my next point

*Acceptance *- This took a while and was hard. I hated the way I felt, but eventually I accepted it and my symptoms are almost all gone. I was curious how to "accept" this, but it isn't hard once you get the hang of things

I know this is pretty short and vague, but if there are any questions please feel free to send a message or leave a comment. I am just short on time. Just wanted to share because just 2 months ago I was scared this was forever. It definitely is not and I assume I will be 100% back within the next 3 months, no longer than 6.

Just a tip for advice... be more relaxed. I know it is tough and difficult especially at first when this all started for me I was so scared, but really nothing is wrong with you. I had the craziest symptoms like for a week I would wake up every 3 hours in a panic attack and had insomnia. I had crazy visual symptoms and was depressed and scared. I am now happy and loving life again and my visual symptoms are almost all gone. Bright lights would irritate me and still do but not like before. Life felt like a movie. Now, it feels so great to be honest. And after about 2 months of working out for 4-5 times a week is when I really started to see differences. (My personal preference is to lift heavy weight, but I hear cardio is just as good), when you leave the gym you have to make sure you are actually sweating and physically tired, because after the workout I would be gassed. I am not saying go to the gym and you will be "cured", but for me it was important because my body was so amped up with energy from anxiety.

I will never touching weed again.


----------



## un4gotten1 (Dec 5, 2017)

Also, no meds for me and I saw a therapist twice that was basically a waste of time. (For me) this experience and journey has been rough and long and stressful, but with the right mindset and life style it will pass. I haven’t forget that I have/has dpdr but I forget what it feels like to feel the symptoms almost completely. *knock on wood* , but the best part is that I’m not scared of I feel the same way ever again knowing it will pass with time and effort


----------



## thanksforbeingalive (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey man, recovered at the same pace as me)) mine was november 11, maybe i am little bit faster))) Congrats on recovery))


----------



## Unkillable (Jan 31, 2018)

Congrats. I completely agree with your bullet points. After 2 months of battling this horrifying feelings 24/7, Today was a good day and it was because I was stress free, stayed active, shared time with my loved one and spend time on what I like. A few times I felt like I was going to lose control but I just kept focused on my task. Movement is life. xx.


----------

